# pciconf -vl question



## PacketMan (Dec 3, 2015)

I just learned this command.  So I tried this (on a working machine):


```
$ pciconf -vl | grep -3 display
vgapci0@pci0:0:13:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x26011019 chip=0x03d110de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
  device  = 'C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405]'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
```

So my question is:  Does this command need the right driver installed to display the correct information about a piece of hardware; or will this work correctly without the right driver installed, and thus I can use this command to help me (faster) narrow down what I need to try.

Man page says this "T_he PCI vendor/device information database is normally read from /usr/share/misc/pci*_*vendors._" which tells me I don't need the driver, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2015)

There's no driver required.


----------

